

Contacts in the Browser - niels
http://mozillalabs.com/blog/2010/03/contacts-in-the-browser/

======
george_morgan
This seems similar in aims to the Firefox fork Flock, not sure if Flock is
still in active development though. It also seems very “un-Firefox”
considering Firefox (Phoenix…) began as a slimmed down Mozilla/Netscape Suite.

Maybe short sighted of me, but I don’t really like my web browser to do much
more than “browse”. Email, contacts, news readers etc. all feel much nicer as
their own dedicated applications. Chances are I’ll come to eat these words
within 10 years, though.

Feels like Mozilla are floundering a little on ways to innovate in the browser
space. Google really shook things up by improving the core browser technology,
rather than adding loads of end-user oriented features. Essentially the same
thinking that lead to Firefox originally.

